# Kompletter Gamer PC



## Alfista (8. Dezember 2011)

hallo zusammen möchte mir zu weihnachten einen neuen gamer pc gönnen, mit dem ich aktuelle games wie BF3 auf höchsten details spielen kann, ausserdem benötige ich noch einen monitor sowie maus, tastatur und headset.

1. Wie viel Geld möchtest du maximal ausgeben?
-so ca 1100 € für rechner

2. Benötigst du außer dem PC noch weitere Komponenten (Windows, Monitor, Tastatur, Maus...)?
-ja monitor, maus, tastatur, headset(mit integrierter soundkarte)

3. Welche Monitorauflösung (z.b. 1680x1050) benutzt du? Wenn ein neuer Monitor gekauft werden soll: Welche Größe und Auflösung hast du im Blick?
-wegen der größe denk ich so ab 23", wobei ich nicht sicher bin was für das spielen optimal ist...die Auflösung natürlich Full HD

4. Was machst du mit dem PC (bitte genau beschreiben; "HD-Videos" können beispielsweise angeguckt oder bearbeitet werden)?
-spielen,surfen,musik hören

5. Welche Anwendungen/Spiele... nutzt du genau?
-haupsächlich shooter bf3, cod

6. Möchtest du auch zukünftige Spiele spielen können? Sollen diese auf höchsten Details laufen?
-ja

7. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Extras (Speicherkartenleser, WLAN, BluRay, SSD, TV-Karte, LightScribe...)?
-hätte gerne eine ssd

8. Werden bestimmte Anschlüsse gewünscht (USB3.0, eSATA. Firewire...)?
-usb 3.0 wäre cool...wie ist das eigentlich mit der kompabilität und geschwindikgeit mit usb 2.0 geräten?

9. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Eigenschaften (leise, Übertaktbar, kleines Gehäuse...)?
- nicht zu laut, schönes gehäuse mit front anschlüssen, OC hab ich noch nie gemacht ist dies schwer? wenn nicht sollte ich mir die option fei halten um vielleicht das aufrüsten hinaus zu zögern?

10. Wie viel Festplattenspeicher benötigst du ungefähr?
-also hdd würden 500 gb ausreichen,wenn es eine 1TB platte für geringeren aufpreis gibt dann natürlich die...ja ich weis die sind grad teuer wegen der flut

11. Möchtest du den PC in Zukunft aufrüsten?
-jepp

12. Hast du Vorlieben oder Abneigungen gegenüber bestimmter Hersteller? Warum?
-hätte gerne eine Intel nVidia kombi

13. Willst du den PC an eine hochwertige Soundanlage bzw. ein hochwertiges Headset anschließen?
-normale anlage, headset brauch ich noch

14. Bevorzugst du bestimmte Shops (evtl. lokal)?
-ne

15. Kannst du noch Teile aus deinem alten PC verwenden? Wie lautet die genaue Modellbezeichnung?
-nein

16. Willst du den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen oder machst du das selbst?
- sollten alle teile verfügbar sein dann bei hardwareversand, wenn nicht mach ichs dann halt selber, wäre das erste mal.
17. Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen zu deiner Konfiguration?

Cpu: Intel I5 2500 (ob mit oder ohne k lass ich mal offen)
GPU: Geforce GTX 570 ( nur welcher hersteler)
RAM: 8 GB kit
SSD: vielleicht die crucial M4
Brenner: vielleicht das 20€ teil von LG

ja das wars mal im groben und ich freue mich über eure antworten und Konfigurationen


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2011)

Also, Deine eigene Grundkonfiguration ist schonmal genau das, was man empfehlen würde, wobei sich die Frage stellt: evlt. lieber erstmal nur eine GTX 560 Ti, weil die 570 nämlich nur 10-15% besser ist, aber 90€ mehr kostet - dann musst Du halt ein bisschen früher die Karte nachrüsten, kriegst dann aber eine deutlich bessere, weil Du ja noch 90€ auf der hohen Kante hast 

CPU und Board: nimm den 2500k, und als Board eines mit P67 oder Z68-Chipsatz, denn nur dann stehen dir alle Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten offen bei Bedarf.

RAM: einfach das günstigste MarkenRAM DDR3-1333

SSD: nur für windows, nehm ich an? Dann eine mit 60GB. Eine mit 120GB würde 140€ kosten und auch PLatz für das ein oder andere Spiel haben. Ne SSD bietet aber nur Komfort, aber nicht mehr Spieleleistung.



Ansonsten schau auch mal hier PC-Konfigurationen für Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Anno 2070 und Co. ab 500 Euro  und hier Aufrüst-Ratgeber: Diese CPUs, Grafikkarten und Aufrüst-Kits lohnen sich für euren PC  und quaaaks Thread hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatun...ufberatung-pc-konfigurations-vorschlaege.html


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Dezember 2011)

Zur Grafikkarte:

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass du ein SLI-Board mit ner GTX 570-vielleicht sogar eine 580-kauft und dann später ne zweite Karte dazukauft.


----------



## Alfista (9. Dezember 2011)

hi danke für eure antworten.
wegen der SSD: ja hast recht, viel mehr als ein betriebssytem und eventuell 1 spiel muss da ja nicht drauf also wären die 60 GB ok.
zur Grafik: denke ne 570 sollte es schon sein, damit kann ich doch bestimmt ne weile mit aktuellen games mithalten oder?.
@Zocker15xD das wäre dann für die zukunft eine überlegung wert aber brauch ich die leistung jetzt von der 580?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Mit der GTX 560 ti kannst Du fast genausolange mithalten. Mal angenommen, in 2 Jahren kommt ein Spiel raus, dass selbst mit mittleren Details mit der GTX 560 Ti nur in 30 FPS läuft, dann schafft die GTX 570 halt 33-36 FPS. Spätestens beim nächsten "aufwendigen" Spiel ist dann aber auch die GTX an ihrer Grenze. Du zahlst also deutlich mehr für die GTX 570, nur um vielleicht 2-3 Monate länger Deine "Ruhe" zu haben.

Das musst Du selber wissen, ob sich das lohnt. Klar: Du hast dann, bis eine neue Karte nötig ist, natürlich die ganze Zeit auch um die 10-15% mehr Leistung. Wenn es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, kannst Du zugreifen. Aber wenn Du auch noch eine rel leise gtx 570 suchst, geht es schnell über 300€... das ist dann auch wieder krass.


Die Leistung der GTX 580 "braucht" keine Sau, außer man halt Geld und weiß nicht wohin damit  . Man sollte sich nicht zu sehr verrückt machen lassen von den ALLERhöchsten Grafikeinstellungen, die ein Spiel bietet.


----------



## Alfista (9. Dezember 2011)

hab mal per konfigurator bei hardwareversand einen rechner erstellt : 

CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2500K Box, LGA1155 
CPU Lüfter: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Shadow Rock PRO SR1 
MBO: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, Sockel 1155, ATX         hab mal dieses genommen bin mir aber unsicher da gibts so viele
GPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5, PCI-Express          also eine 570 soll es schon werden, ist gigabyte gut oder lieber ASUS 
RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL8 
NT: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M, 650Watt 
HDD: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22LS bare schwarz
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF 912 schwarz, ohne Netzteil    sieht nicht schlecht aus ist aber gerade nicht vorrätig  
+ Rechner zusammenbau
sind dann 1033€

keine ahnung warum aber die ssd konnte ich nicht dazu wählen, dachte an diese: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

ne GTX 570 für über 300€? Find ich echt grenzwertig. Wenn Du unbedingt willst: o.k... aber nebenbei gesagt: zwei AMD 6870 im crossfire wären da sogar deutlich schneller (sogar schneller als eine GTX 580) und würden zusammen auch nur 300€ kosten 

Das RAM ist viel zu teuer. Mehr als DDR3-1333 bringt nix, und auch beim CL-Wert merkst Du keinen Unterschied. Mehr als 35€ sollten 8GB nicht kosten, und auch da gibt es "sogar" DDR3-1600. Nimm einen von denen hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GeIL Enhance Corsa PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu PC3-10667U CL9 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau PC3-12800U CL9 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance blau PC3-12800U CL9 ... 


ansonsten sieht das gut aus. die crucial m4 ist auch sehr gut als SSD.


----------



## Alfista (9. Dezember 2011)

Ok RAM nehm ich dann einen anderen, was meinst zum mainboard?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2011)

Das Board ist gut. Gibt natürlich auch noch andere, aber die tun sich nicht viel. Auch gut für einen ähnlichen Preis sind zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI P67A-C45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI P67A-G45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3


----------



## Alfista (10. Dezember 2011)

kann mir bitte jemand noch eine gute konfig erstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2011)

Wieso? Deine ist doch doch schon gut - nur das RAM ist halt unnötiog teuer, da kannst Du was nehmen, was ich postete.


----------

